# Rumor has added RN to her name :-)



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Miss Rumor is proud to say that she has her RN!
I aim for 95-100 and she averaged 94. 

It was her first time showing and I learned a bunch this weekend...
Rumor gets antsy after about an hour of driving...so need to arrive early so she can look around, get her bearings & back into the car to settle...
She did best when I pulled her cold from crate into the ring...just enough time to pee and a couple of short heeling doodles. NO hanging around ringside for her.
She finds pulling sheds delightfully interesting!! This is a venue we will be showing in again and again over her lifetime..so I must proof ox & horse poop!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Rumor. Proofing for ox and horse poop should prove challenging.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  

Proofing can be so challenging - like where do you find ox poop? Horse poop, yes but ox poop?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats, great news!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! You should be proud..great average! Ox poop?? I dont think i have ever seen it . Didnt realize ox were that pervalent. Well thats cause I have not ventured farther north than upstate NY..would like to one day!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Competitive Ox pulling is happens at all the county fairs in New England (at least the ones Ive been to in Maine. I have an uncle that used to compete all over with 'his boys'. ;-) 
Even without specific Ox poop, some good old fashion dry cow patties will work just fine!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! We have a place here where you have to proof goose poop! :yuck:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So proud of Miss Rumor! That is a really hard venue too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Love hearing the story along with the news. Glad you've figured out her MO.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Miss Rumor!


----------

